# Charter for 8 to 10



## cribbs55 (Oct 31, 2007)

Bachelor party for a friend, looking for a charter that can take over 6 for Saturday June 13, I think it will be around 8 or 9 people, nothing fancy just bottem bumping maybe little trollling. I was going to take the guys but numbers have grown out of the limits of a 24' center console!!


----------



## T W (May 20, 2008)

What is your preferred port of departure?


----------



## cribbs55 (Oct 31, 2007)

Staying in Orange Beach but really doesnt matter if we fish out of Orange Beach,Gulf Shores, Pensacola.


----------



## cribbs55 (Oct 31, 2007)

Staying in Orange Beach but really doesnt matter if we fish out of Orange Beach,Gulf Shores, Pensacola.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Gambler is a good boat here in Pensacola.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I second the Gambler. Captn BUzz and Capt Brian are good people, and will put you on some fish everytime.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

reel surprise charters out of san roc cay marina in orange beach. $85 per person for a 6 hour. i deck on the boats and we catch TONS of fish. 251 981 7173.


----------

